# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Çfarë është virtualizmi?

## KACAKU

Gjithmone me ka pelqyer psikologjia,jam munduar te jap mendime ne shume tema,por do te doja te jepnit disa mendime per kete teme.
Si e mendoni ju virtualizmin,si jane marredheniet tona ne te,sa e lehte eshte menyra e te shprehurit ne te,cili eshte ndryshimi i tij nga realizmi?!!
Mirepres mendime e debate!

----------


## briiigi

Eshte e sigurt qe nuk eshte njelloj si realiteti, dhe me shume pak njerez arrijme te shprehemi tamam sic duam dhe ne jeten virtuale. Ka shume raste qe njerezit e ndryshojne shume karakterin e tyre ne jeten virtuale ,  nxjerrin ne pah ato qe nuk i kane me te vertete.
Por ka dhe nga ata qe jane plotesisht vetvetja edhe ne virtualitet.

briiigi

----------


## ornament

Bravo! Brigggiiii! Jepppiiiiii Brigiiiiii!

Virtualiteti eshte realitet po aq sa eshte realiteti virtualitet. Fakti qe ne komunikojme  pa u pare, eshte real, pra realitet. Ndersa e kaluara dhe e ardhmja jane virtualitet. Dhe te gjitha keto bashke jane REALITET.

Psh, Brigiii, ZOTI eshte edhe Virtualitet por edhe Realitet.

keshtu; ajo qe the TI nuk qendron, heres tjeter mendohu me fort.

Kaçaku, sa per marredheniet, ato nuk ndryshojne dhe aq. Ato po ashtu si ne realitet jane marredhenie " force", cecili nga NE kerkon te dominoje, per te mos qene i dominuar. Dhe kete secili kerkon ta beje sipas menyres dhe mundesive te tij.
psh, nje "KAÇAK" i vertete nuk ka nevoje per te qene "virtual", sepse AI ta thyen koken fare kollaj ne "realitet", dmth e arrin dominimin e tij fare thjesht.
Ndersa nje " djalke mamaje"  ngaqe te "ha *****" ne "realitet", kerkon te dominoje virtualisht, mnjf te trullosi ndonje zoge te hutuar. heh ç'ti besh.

ps, fjalet ne thojeza jane perdorur vetem per tu shprehur sakte e shkurt, pra s'kane qellim ofendimi.

A+,

----------


## KACAKU

Deri ne nje fare pike keni nje te drejte ju,por une mendoj se ne virtualitet shprehen mendimet(ose thuhen fjalet)me lehte se kur tjetrin e shikon ne sy dhe i degjon zerin edhe marredheniet nuk jane aq te qendrueshme sa ne realitet,megjithate virtualiteti eshte nje bote e bukur qe ke qejf ta jetosh,por nje gje i pyes une vetes: Une me te dashuren sa here qe flas online ne internet,zihem dhe pajtohem vetem kur takohem me te...
Pse me ndodh kjo?!!

----------


## Mina

Virtualiteti eshte hapsire pakufi per te shprehur realen.

----------


## baobabi

Virtualizmi eshte nje forme e ekzistences.

Ne realitet njeriu ofron gjithe qenien (trup e shpirt)

Ne virtualitet njeriu ofron vetem nje pjese te qenies (shpirt)

Shembulli i lentes

Ne nje eksperiment te shkollave fillore me pasqyrat konkave dhe konvekse pershkruhet vatra reale dhe virtuale.

Po te vendosesh gishtin tek vatra reale te djeg ndersa tek varta virtuale nuk te djeg.

Sjellja e njeriut ne realitet eshte e tille qe te mbroje te dy elementet e qenies se vet.

Sjellja e njeriut ne virtualitet eshte e tille qe te mbroje te dy elementet e qenies se vet.

Ne realitet trupi eshte me teper i ekspozuar ndaj ndeshkimit se sa ceshte ne virualitet

Ne virtualitet trupi eshte me pak i ekspozuar ndaj ndeshkimit.

Prandaj edhe ndjenja e vetmbrojtjes ne realitet e detyron njeriun qe te tregoje me shume kujdes me gjuhen e vet dhe te mos e leshoje azat si ne virtualitet.

Suksese

----------


## buna

po vazhdove me citimet do ngelesh ne klase...
ngrihu mbi to o njeri dhe fol c'di nga vetja.lol sikur ta dije se edhe librat genjejne!!!
p.s kete here thjesht po godas me nje coke ornament.per arsye thjesht personale.here tjeter....

----------


## SpLeeN

Virtualiteti eshte,perdoret,dhe quhet mjet komunikimi,my dad says eshte incomunication,but anyway gjithsesi ne kuadrin e lojerave me fjale ekzisoton ne menyren e tij dhe te atyre qe e perdorin,sigurisht qe eshte i dobishem in a way dhe ne te tjera jo ndoshta ,..por perdersa jam duke type-ur me duhet te pranoj qe nese s eshte realitet atehere me ndihmon ta jetoj realitetin.
Have a nice day(or night)everybody!!

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

Interesante kjo tema e vjeter... 

Virtualizmi eshte e keqja e shek 21 e rendesia e tij do rritet ne perpjestim te drejte me shkaterrimin e reales derisa ne psikologjine e njeriut virtuali do duket real ndersa realja virtuale.
Nese virtuali eshte mjet atehere gjithcka eshte ne rregull, por nese behet qellim atehere individi mund te vleresohet shoqerisht i vdekur.

----------


## xfiles

> Interesante kjo tema e vjeter... 
> 
> Virtualizmi eshte e keqja e shek 21 e rendesia e tij do rritet ne perpjestim te drejte me shkaterrimin e reales derisa ne psikologjine e njeriut virtuali do duket real ndersa realja virtuale.
> Nese virtuali eshte mjet atehere gjithcka eshte ne rregull, por nese behet qellim atehere individi mund te vleresohet shoqerisht i vdekur.


me ke kursyer llafet hyj-njeriu, virtualiteti eshte nje mjet skllaverimi.
Nuk do jete larg dita kur shumica do takohen "virtualisht", do flasin virtualisht, do   takohen virtualisht, mbyllur ne nje dhome perpara ekranit duke kthyer virtualitetin ne te vetmin realitet.
Kuptohet qe jam i ndergjegjshem qe edhe une jam nje viktime e virtualitetit, mendoj se sa ore te shpenzuara ne forum mund ti kisha perdorur per diçka me te dobishme per veten.

----------


## Pratolini

Behet i "rrezikshem" ne momentin qe ti mendon se do gjesh te dashuren/dashurin apo shokun/shoqen me te ngushte tenden.
Per sa kohe futesh ketu, lexon info, shkruan mendime dhe konsumon debate, pa e tejkaluar perfshirjen emotive, gjithcka eshte ne rregull.

Ne pergjithesi njerezit qe i kan gjerat ne rregull ne jeten reale, nuk e kan problem fare punen e virtuales, sepse din si ta perdorin dhe deri ne climite ta perdorin ate.

----------


## e panjohura

Ne shumicen e rasteve virtualja eshte realiteti i fshehur ne jeten e perditshme.

----------


## BaBa

> Çfarë është virtualizmi?



msim dhe argetim.

----------


## LlaCiPaCi

Virtualizmi ??? Fshehja e se vertetes ne shumicen e rasteve...!

----------

